# MM Metallic paint problems...



## asthma76 (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone ever used the Modern Masters metallic paints? 
I'm currently painting some ceilings ( smooth wall ) and its almost impossible to get a uniform finish. also I see tiny bubbles all over the place.
would it be better to spray??


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

I have only used MM once but I came away with the thought that it can only be applied with an airless.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

i have used modern masters to paint crown molding just last week and it performed excellent, one coat of tinted primer and 2 coats of metallic paint but with only one coat it was looking really good ,but i always put two coats.

how is your process ?
are you using the paint roller extender ?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Most of the metallic products are intended to be used as a glaze in a faux finish. Getting the metallic's to be a uniform finish, especially over a large area is very difficult. Brushing and rolling is nearly impossible, due to the fact that the metallics will look different from the stipple's, as well as the direction rolled. Spraying would be the best, but even then, it would still be tough. Im not saying impossible....but could potentially cost you time and money.


----------



## LAD (Apr 3, 2009)

Ditto to the previous comment. If a client wants a metallic wall and I can't or they don't want a sprayed finish, then I present a random rolled look sample to them. Basically I'll use shorter rollers like a 7" or even whizz rollers and roll the area out in random directions. Also, always take into consideration the MM paint you are using. Some colors are sheer or semi-opaque. Which means more coats even with a base coat of regular paint matched to the metallic counterpart.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

If you spray it have some one stirring the pot while your spraying. The metallics are heavier than the paint, so they settled to the bottom.


----------



## DecorativeWalls (Apr 14, 2008)

I use MM all the time. It is my choice of metallics. I am very familiar with my MOA. I can only share what works for me. I have never been let down. I can say this , when starting out or just beginning with any true metal paint "it does take a little finessing to get the right application system set for you and your approach.

You mentioned painting some ceilings? Are these ceilings confined to their own space or are they a continuous feed?

What size and type of roller sleeve are you using?

If you are getting bubbles, really sounds to me like you are going over an area to long and actually causing a disturbance in the way the little metal particulates are supposed to line up vertically with each other. Rolling in one direction each time. I dutch roll the ceiling area and then proceed to roll starting 1/2 way up and then down ( I don't paint with any paint using the x, y, z , w, n, sideways, etc) approach. Start the next section and paint toward the previous wet edge. I am very fond of using the 4" *6" whizz fabric covered end roller sleeves. Very helpful, depending on wall or ceiling size. It is important on the last finesse roll to lightly roll straight down to make sure all your little particulates are lined up. It really will fall in place and lay down to create a smooth finish or mine does. Please keep in mind, if you are wanting that slick mirror car image, you are going to need to spray. That's the only way, but I really think if you looked at maybe your MOA, changing it might help some. Don't know - worth a try.

*Oh, and that's just to get a smooth (now I didn't say mirrored car image) paint finish. * There is more than one way to skin a cat as the saying goes. *You can camouflage a metallic finish with several several different approaches. Stippling using different tools, more metallic colors to create a french wash or a multi-color finish.*

good luck, you will find what method works best for you. 

I've got pictures of two ceilings I just finished not long ago. One using warm silver and the other using silver. I have more but these are the most recent. Don't have time to post them right now. Have to get to an appointment shortly.


----------

